# Color changing card trick..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Watch this vid carefully and honestly say what you saw but do not spoil it for others keep it to yourself :wink: .

>Here<

ray.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Ray, very clever video. We had to watch it twice!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear . . . I didn't see any of the changes [well, I prob did SEE them - just never registered in my brain - mind you I did see a red traffic light once but as they say, "when you've seen one . . .


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Vic can't see the colors*

Reminds me of the time in france where we had a five mile detour

( in France they put up yellow signs"route barre" "detoure" and just in case you don't get the message change all the route markings to yellow).

when we arrived at our destination Vic asked "why did we take that roundabout route"!!!! (Duh).


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Vic can't see the colors*



thesnail said:


> Reminds me of the time in france where we had a five mile detour
> ( in France they put up yellow signs"route barre" "detoure" and just in case you don't get the message change all the route markings to yellow).
> when we arrived at our destination Vic asked "why did we take that roundabout route"!!!! (Duh).


I've always thought . . if you've seen one you've seen them all - [ok, THAT time I didn't see it :lol:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Good clip! 

Reminds me of this fairly famous study - how many bounces can you count?

and this follow-up

Steve


----------

